
Anatomy of a worthless business proposition - jslogan
http://www.jslogan.com/anatomy-of-a-worthless-business-proposition/
======
omouse
_Look at what you offer and compare it to what your target market measures,
manages, and values. If your offer doesn't register...you have two choices 1)
reposition your offer to align with something they value 2) find a way to make
whatever you're offering an issue that needs to be valued, measured or
managed._

What about a third choice? Change who your target market is?

~~~
jslogan
It's a good point to raise. Changing markets is sometimes a possibility. Other
times a change of market is as difficult as getting a new offer.

The point I wanted to focus on in the post is companies who develop specific
offers for specific markets. I work with a number of companies who have great
offers, wonderful meetings, and no sales. Many times this is a result of
having built something that's interesting, but isn't valued by the end user. I
especially see this in the area of expert services - services designed to
"fix" problems that aren't measured or monitored by the target audience.

------
dfranke
The article ought to have mentioned HP's "you make what you measure" quote.
This is a corollary.

